# How small is the smallest nymphs that survive?



## Horatio (Jun 8, 2007)

:?: Strangely enough, I have two of the tiniest mantids (Chinese) that I have ever seen (I am new since March). They are about 5mm in length. They crawl at lightening speed - maybe I am just shocked at their size since I have 3 healthy L5s. What is the smallest nymph known to survive? Species? They appear to be in great shape. They are so cute doing grown mantid behaviours, yet they are so small... Horatio. :lol:   :roll:


----------



## Rick (Jun 8, 2007)

Probably the smallest I have ever had are african grass mantids. Their ooth was even smaller than h. mem nymphs. Even though, they could still catch fruit flies no problem.


----------



## Horatio (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks. I got so use to jumping up in size with my nymphs, that when I went back to the beginning again, what a shock! With the warm weather I have lots of aphids for them to munch. I would find it hard to raise nymphs through an Alberta winter. I would have to get use to the idea of raising food. I love it when my yard does that part...


----------

